# Making a target box



## CB900SS (Jul 24, 2010)

At first I was thinking of just hanging some old clothes in the back, and taping some cardboard to the front to attach paper targets to.

But now I see some of you guys shooting into boxes that have hanging metal objects.

My question is this. I assume with either target style the main component is some kind of cushion at the back of the box? Whats the best way to make this box work with both styles of targets? How much cushion do I need?

Thanks... I want to get this box setup and start shooting. I just want to make sure I limit the ricocheting!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

CB900SS said:


> At first I was thinking of just hanging some old clothes in the back, and taping some cardboard to the front to attach paper targets to.
> 
> But now I see some of you guys shooting into boxes that have hanging metal objects.
> 
> ...


^_^i would hang a piece of clothing a few inches off the back, then you can hang your metal object in the front. good luck


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Looks like it's made of sheet metal, so I think I'd cut a piece of foam rubber to fit the back (keep noise down), and then hang a couple t shirts a couple inches in front of that. Your idea of taping cardboard over the front for paper targets is perfect. For hanging cans, etc. drill a hole in the center top part of the front that you can hang your target from. When you want to shoot hanging targets, just pop the cardboard off.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Get a cardboard box that is 18 inches front to back and hang two tee-shirts 6 inches from the back. You will also need about a 7 inch lip from the bottom of the box in the front. Put a piece of carpet upside down in the bottom to keep shot bouncing down. Here is a picture of mine. -- Tex


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Mine is about like Bill Heriman's, except I bought a plastic trash can with lid for $9.98 at Wal-Mart.

I use an old towel and an old robe (house coat) for the back stop. It is totally silent and I get to re-use the ammo.


----------



## CB900SS (Jul 24, 2010)

My box works great, thanks for all the tips!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Looks great!


----------

